# Is there a way to automatically subscribe to all threads you have posted in?



## release2016 (Dec 30, 2016)

... or do you have to just remember to this each time you post.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Release, welcome to TAM. Go to Your Control Panel / Settings & Options/ Edit Options / Messaging & Notification / *Default Thread Subscription Mode*. When you are at Default Thread Sub. Mode, change the setting from "Do Not Subscribe" to "No Email Notification" (or any other option except for "Do Not Subscribe").

If you have trouble finding Your Control Panel, go to the dark blue bar at top of home page and select Tools / Quick Links / User Control Panel.


----------



## release2016 (Dec 30, 2016)

Many Thanks Uptown - this is really clear and helpful.


----------

